# COVID Training -  How is your player doing?



## timbuck (Apr 29, 2020)

Let me start by saying "This sucks."
With that being said, I've seen a variety of things being done by clubs/teams/coaches over the past 6 weeks.
Curious to hear what you think. And what your player thinks.

Here is what I've seen:
1. Instagram Live Training -  Your team joins and follows a technical and/or fitness (SAQ) training.
2. Zoom Training- Your team joins and follows a technical and/or fitness training
3. Zoom Team Meeting -your team gets together and talks. Maybe the coach has some sort of presentation to lead the discussion. May be soccer focused.  May just be social to keep everyone engaged.
4. Homework - Watch a video and then during item 2 or 3 above, the team discusses it.
5. Send your club a video of your player doing some sort of work (ball skills, shooting, juggling toilet paper) and your club puts it on social media
6. Suggested work do to on your own followed by some sort of meeting to review/discuss.
7. Passive training - Coach tells you the plan.  It's your job to follow it.  "See you when we get back to the field"

I feel like some players are "doing" more soccer now than they did when they had team practices and games.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks for asking coach. This sucks 100% but good will come from all this.  Good always rises to the top.  Our coach has been awesome.  My dd is going crazy but we found a private park where she can train and run 25 yard dashes.  Have a private beach too to look at and play for a few hours. On a very strict diet, all on her own btw.  Getting ready to have early summer and probably start fall schedule earlier.


----------



## dad4 (Apr 29, 2020)

My player agrees “this sucks”.

Zoom sort of works.  At least she gets some feedback to keep it fresh.  Juggling records are more fun now than before.  “Emma got 1000!” 

The complete lack of real competition hurts.  Even a 1v1 would be good.

Also hard to commect with the team.  Sports and snacks are 2/3 of what they have in common.  We use online game sites like Steam (olders),  Together (youngers), and Minecraft (all).

But I have to answer “when will this be over” at least once a week.  (young player. )


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 29, 2020)

The starters on our team are playing fortnite every night.  We might just switch over to it full time.    

The kids are on zoom so much I find it of limited utility at this point.  Remember when we all said too much screen time?  Now it seems like it's overloaded and we are encouraging the kids to do screentime.  And until a certain age (developmentally 13 or 14), it's hard to put abstract concepts into physical execution.  

The kids that have a big advantage are those whose parents are coaches or who know soccer because they can work on individual skills tailored for the individual kid (my own kids' foot juggling had been limited to 10 or so because he couldn't use his left but now he can connect multiples like a pro since the left is getting better).  It's going to lead to a big separation between the haves and have nots when we come back.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Apr 29, 2020)

She has been lifting and running, sleeping and working on her tan!


----------



## dad4 (Apr 29, 2020)

Grace T. said:


> The starters on our team are playing fortnite every night.  We might just switch over to it full time.


To be honest, one team playing fortnite against rival soccer team is a really good idea.  That would be fun.


----------



## watfly (Apr 30, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Let me start by saying "This sucks."
> With that being said, I've seen a variety of things being done by clubs/teams/coaches over the past 6 weeks.
> Curious to hear what you think. And what your player thinks.
> 
> ...


Our coach has done 2,3,4 and 6.  Unfortunately, other than the live sessions which are down to once a week (initially started at 2), my son hasn't touched a ball.  He just has too many other interests, fortunately they allow him to stay in reasonable shape.  I'm thankful that none of his interests involve gaming, particularly Fortnite.  I don't mind some mindless downtime but some of his buddies are playing Fortnite for hours, it's pure brain poison.  Some parents just default to having their kids play video games because its the easiest way to keep the kids entertained.

I actually think its good for him to take a pause on soccer, he pretty much has been going 24 months straight under quite a bit of pressure.  Yes, if and when soccer restarts he will be behind the curve on touches compared to some other kids, so be it, that's something he has to figure out when the time comes.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 30, 2020)

Two zoom practices a week on footwork.  Runs nightly, bikes with sister, plays some basketball, and uses a rebounder for some keeper training.   Call of Duty and Fortnite.   School work (had 2 B+ that she will get up to an A).  Binge watching different shows on Netflix.   Argue non stop with her mom.  Just started working on a tan.  Almost a normal life for a 14 year old if only she could get with her soccer and school friends.


----------



## BIGD (Apr 30, 2020)

dad4 said:


> To be honest, one team playing fortnite against rival soccer team is a really good idea.  That would be fun.


There is actually A LOT of teamwork and communication skill building going on in Fornite squad play.  I often lament to my player - if only your soccer team had that type of communication on the pitch.  Also can we recognize that this is a temporary and really unusual situation and some families are struggling more than others.  Maybe both parents are trying to work or they are otherwise consumed with financial stress.  No child is going to be damaged permanently by a temporary stop in soccer or a temporary increase in mindless video game playing.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 30, 2020)

Our team started out doing zoom with live training 2x per week.  Was cool for a minute, but various glitches kept it from being very productive -  Space, phone not being charged, can't see the video when I'm doing the skill, etc.
Now we get some suggested skills work videos sent and meet once a week for a review meeting.  This meeting includes social interaction; check in on workouts; tactical discussions.  It's not perfect, but it does keep everyone somewhat accountable.  If you know that your teammates are working out, you dont want to be the only one that sat on the couch all week.
We also recognized that 2x per week was a bit excessive since many of the players are spending a ton of time on their computer/phone for school work - Zoom or otherwise.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 30, 2020)

timbuck said:


> Our team started out doing zoom with live training 2x per week.  Was cool for a minute, but various glitches kept it from being very productive -  Space, phone not being charged, can't see the video when I'm doing the skill, etc.
> Now we get some suggested skills work videos sent and meet once a week for a review meeting.  This meeting includes social interaction; check in on workouts; tactical discussions.  It's not perfect, but it does keep everyone somewhat accountable.  If you know that your teammates are working out, you dont want to be the only one that sat on the couch all week.
> We also recognized that 2x per week was a bit excessive since many of the players are spending a ton of time on their computer/phone for school work - Zoom or otherwise.


We bailed on zoom class and sneaked ((snuck)) out for the real sunshine.  I can;t tell you where because we have so many snitches in club soccer.  Plus we have experts on here that warn all the coaches not to recruit my dd because of me.  What an asshole some people are........


----------



## Chalklines (Apr 30, 2020)

THE more meetings and zoom training's they can cram into the week the better for the club when it comes to justifying taking full dues to a cancled season.


----------



## Socal United (Apr 30, 2020)

Since I both teach and coach, I for one am zoomed out.  It is no fault of anyone, it is what we are given with this situation.  I know the kids try on both ends but it is equal soccer and school a struggle for these kids.  They just are not wired this way and frankly neither am I.  I think everyone is doing their best, I suspect small group get togethers will be happening sooner rather than later.  I do have an opposite view on the too much screen time right now.  I think this may be the best thing for this current generation of iphone dependent people, in the end they are going to appreciate more than ever how much better it is to hang out, go to movies, go to beach, etc.  I honestly think that their new social awareness may be a large positive that comes out of a bad situation.


----------



## justneededaname (Apr 30, 2020)

We started out great. Family of four, parents played soccer, kids both play. We have a big enough backyard to play a little 2v2. Problem is the parents are old and slow and there is a 4 year gap between the kids. So the older one's team always wins. Games always end when the youngest starts crying. We even got to the point we were playing 3v1 just to try to make it harder for the older one. He still won. Then he got bored.  I don't think we have played in a week.

His team does a Zoom meeting four times a week. One day a week they have a pro player as a guest speaker. But he is in 3-5 zoom calls a day for school. So I pretty much let him skip the team meetings if he wants to go outside and run around instead.

He will be a freshman next year and signed up for freshman football. So he mostly spends his time in the garage lifting weights trying to bulk up.

DD did the club's zoom calls when they first started but then school started adding more zoom calls. I figure she can skip the soccer as long as she is still getting a workout of some sort. The wife of her coach is a personal trainer and sent a 5 day workout schedule that the players could do with their parents. We do it together and it is great.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 30, 2020)

My kid is not liking this but secretly Im liking it cause he's been going Mach 10 since he was was 5.  This is great time for him to heal and grow. 
He runs 3 miles a day, we play one hour solid of Bball min a day , alot of Bball and kicks the ball 2-3 times a week in back yard on his own
Only pressure from me is this tradeoff below:
1hr of video games No prob
2nd hour of video games - give me 3 miles
3rd hour of video games -give me 1hr to spank you on the bball court
Video games is how these kids interact and have fun and Im all for it, when he puts in the work , no running , no extra video games.
I work from home so having my family home is awesome and Im enjoying this time with them.
We are a soccer family and hope to be back on the field soon
Sidenote-the biggest thing these kids are going to lose is their cardio, stamina, etc....juggle all you want , but if you aint opening up them lungs , digging deep and suffering thru some mean runs, you'll be far behind. My 2 cents...2-3 months off isn't going to effect touch, but the ability to keep up, see you later..


----------



## keeprunning (May 8, 2020)

Found this site:
http://soccerperformancetraining.com/stayathometraining


----------



## Giesbock (May 9, 2020)

Looking for silver lining in missed games, showcases and ID camps... our 04 daughter is working her butt off and improved skills and strength are noticeable. Working on side volleys and hard shots with a trainer 2x per week. Uphill  sprints, 2-4 mile hill runs, strength training, game analysis zoom meetings, etc.. she has a fire burning like I really haven’t seen before.

So back to that silver lining.  Coaches, scouts, opposing players are going to see a different player than if none of this nightmare never happened.


----------



## zebrafish (May 9, 2020)

_2. Zoom Training- Your team joins and follows a technical and/or fitness training
3. Zoom Team Meeting -your team gets together and talks. Maybe the coach has some sort of presentation to lead the discussion. May be soccer focused. May just be social to keep everyone engaged.
4. Homework - Watch a video and then during item 2 or 3 above, the team discusses it.
5. Send your club a video of your player doing some sort of work (ball skills, shooting, juggling toilet paper) and your club puts it on social media
6. Suggested work do to on your own followed by some sort of meeting to review/discuss.
7. Passive training - Coach tells you the plan. It's your job to follow it. "See you when we get back to the field"_

Our club has done variations on all these. Started with 7/6 which evolved into 3/4/5 which has now morphed into 2.
My kid was pretty good about doing things on their own, but after about a month of 3-7 the intensity was falling (understandably).
They recently started 2, and that has triggered a good in re-invigoration. The workouts are short but intense, and that's fine by me.

I think a lot of kids do not have the internal drive to get much out of the current circumstances, but that is ok. 

I agree with a lot of the other comments on here that the forced break is a glass half-full moment for us. A time to heal/rest the body and mind from constant play, reconnect with family, and pause the constant rushing around. I certainly feel terribly for the empty part of the glass (people getting sick, losing jobs, not being at school/work) but I'm grateful for the small number of unanticipated positives that have come from all this. I also feel badly for coaches and families that will not be able to re-start soccer when restrictions are lifted for economic or health reasons.


----------



## futboldad1 (May 9, 2020)

Both of my DDs are missing their teams..... volleyball for one and obviously soccer for the other..... there is just no replacement for real life interactions..... everyone is doing their best and we have to see this period through.... but I pray we can get back to normal sometime soon........


----------



## Ellejustus (May 9, 2020)

futboldad1 said:


> Both of my DDs are missing their teams..... volleyball for one and obviously soccer for the other..... there is just no replacement for real life interactions..... everyone is doing their best and we have to see this period through.... but I pray we can get back to normal sometime soon........


All this has been very tough on my little lamb.  She can;t stand training by herself.  For her upper body weight training, she is surfing everyday now at 7am-9am. For her legs and conditioning, she does sprints on the sand and then volleyball jumps and some stairs after she gets out of the water.  My friend over in Nellie Gail Ranch has a soccer field in his backyard and we do privates with a this new trainer from Brazil.  All one on one.  I also hired a life coach to help my little lamb and a full time chef.  It's on and we cant wait for soccer competition to start up.  I want to travel too now, but for only good games.  Vegas, get ready!!!!


----------



## focomoso (May 16, 2020)

My son's team has zoom training twice a week and it seems to be going well. He says everyone shows up routinely. They also have a "tactics talk" once a week and then the (former) DA coaches do another zoom training once a week. On top of that, we sneak out for one on one work to our local park once or twice a week. On top of that, he does a half hour of juggling every day. At first it was a slog to get him to do it, but I guaranteed that if he did a half an hour a day, he'd get to 1000. He did 1400 the other day... but now it's hard to get him to keep going. He's a little board of it. 

But... I'm not sure how this will hold up over the summer when school stops and he's still stuck in the house. We're thinking of trying to organize 4 or 6 kid practices, unofficially, to get them running more. I'm worried that the feel for the game will atrophy.


----------



## timbuck (May 16, 2020)

My kid has impressed me lately.  I think that seeing progress has kept her going. She does a time trial run that she mapped out for herself. She hits it a few times a week and her goal is to get faster each time.  She has a similar route (but longer) that she’s been riding her bike on.  She’ll do these timed routes in the morning and in the afternoon she alternates between strength and ball skills.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 17, 2020)

timbuck said:


> My kid has impressed me lately.  I think that seeing progress has kept her going. She does a time trial run that she mapped out for herself. She hits it a few times a week and her goal is to get faster each time.  She has a similar route (but longer) that she’s been riding her bike on.  She’ll do these timed routes in the morning and in the afternoon she alternates between strength and ball skills.


Great stuff coach buck.  My rocket girl is surfing and running.  She hates soccer by herself so we just put the ball away for now.  I guess you can say she has moved on to sports that she can do after soccer and since we have no soccer in socal until next year, why train, right? I did a joke on the family and told them we need to move to Highlands Ranch, CO so my dd can stay fresh and not get behind other soccer players who get to train now and let's just say my dd didnt take the joke very well.  I'm all in with Socal for better or worse.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (May 17, 2020)

Zoom trainings (30-45 minutes) 2-3 times a week for our girl's U16 team. It is working out well and I am happy she gets some soccer related interaction outside of our non-stop family togetherness. So far there have been a few game analysis sessions as well as a Kahoot session. She is doing some PT on her own and we are allowed to go out and do individual training now so she's getting out 3-4 times a week now for that. She's definitely not a huge fan of exclusively doing individual training, but she is powering through it. The day ends with Fortnite, lots of Fortnite.


----------



## timbuck (May 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Great stuff coach buck.  My rocket girl is surfing and running.  She hates soccer by herself so we just put the ball away for now.  I guess you can say she has moved on to sports that she can do after soccer and since we have no soccer in socal until next year, why train, right? I did a joke on the family and told them we need to move to Highlands Ranch, CO so my dd can stay fresh and not get behind other soccer players who get to train now and let's just say my dd didnt take the joke very well.  I'm all in with Socal for better or worse.


My girl and a few friends went to a park today. There were goals, but they were locked up. They were still able to use them.
She said it was "interesting" striking a ball for "real" for the first time in a few months.  She's been doing most of her ball work/wall ball/shooting from our street.  Today she was on grass and shooting at a full sized goal.
It will be very interesting when we all get back to our "normal" routine.
(And by the way-  Any coach that is scheduling full team practices "incognito" before CalSouth/US Youth Soccer/City have given the green light should be suspended.  We all want to get back.  But follow the rules set by people that are much smarter than you)


----------



## Chalklines (May 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> All this has been very tough on my little lamb.  She can;t stand training by herself.  For her upper body weight training, she is surfing everyday now at 7am-9am. For her legs and conditioning, she does sprints on the sand and then volleyball jumps and some stairs after she gets out of the water.  My friend over in Nellie Gail Ranch has a soccer field in his backyard and we do privates with a this new trainer from Brazil.  All one on one.  I also hired a life coach to help my little lamb and a full time chef.  It's on and we cant wait for soccer competition to start up.  I want to travel too now, but for only good games.  Vegas, get ready!!!!


Life coach?


----------



## Ellejustus (May 21, 2020)

timbuck said:


> My girl and a few friends went to a park today. There were goals, but they were locked up. They were still able to use them.
> She said it was "interesting" striking a ball for "real" for the first time in a few months.  She's been doing most of her ball work/wall ball/shooting from our street.  Today she was on grass and shooting at a full sized goal.
> It will be very interesting when we all get back to our "normal" routine.
> (And by the way-  Any coach that is scheduling full team practices "incognito" before CalSouth/US Youth Soccer/City have given the green light should be suspended.  We all want to get back.  But follow the rules set by people that are much smarter than you)


My dd came to me again on Sunday and told me she wants to start training again.  I took her to the park yesterday too and all the goals were on lock down.  My dd has the PW but Sheriff helicopters are above and I said no.  Were doing 40 yard dash training, juggle contests and collecting and turning.  I will be honest here coach.  I've heard a few rumors about teams and coaches putting on private trainings.  A part of me likes the brass balls approach, but my head says it's unfair and cheating and that's what cheaters usually do, they cheat somehow to win.  It's best to follow the guidelines to teach our kids respect to our leaders, even when we think our leaders might be wrong.  That is not setting a good example and it only teaches the girls to break rules from the health officials in OC.  I want to be on their good side


----------



## Ellejustus (May 21, 2020)

Chalklines said:


> Life coach?


I'm her life coach bro.  I need to get paid too.....lol.  All the training BS I wrote about was one big lie except the surfing part.  No sprints at the beach or volleyball.  I do have a friend with a backyard soccer field but our kids don;t get along.  The truth be told we take it one day at a time.  Surf and surf some more with a 4 days of training on the 40 yard dash, juggles and collection drills and turn left and then right or left fakes.  I do take her and help and this is actually the first time I got to coach since she was 6 and I was the rec coach.  Were having a blast and she wants a fast 40.  Outside, what is really good soccer 40?


----------



## dad4 (May 21, 2020)

focomoso said:


> My son's team has zoom training twice a week and it seems to be going well. He says everyone shows up routinely. They also have a "tactics talk" once a week and then the (former) DA coaches do another zoom training once a week. On top of that, we sneak out for one on one work to our local park once or twice a week. On top of that, he does a half hour of juggling every day. At first it was a slog to get him to do it, but I guaranteed that if he did a half an hour a day, he'd get to 1000. He did 1400 the other day... but now it's hard to get him to keep going. He's a little board of it.
> 
> But... I'm not sure how this will hold up over the summer when school stops and he's still stuck in the house. We're thinking of trying to organize 4 or 6 kid practices, unofficially, to get them running more. I'm worried that the feel for the game will atrophy.


we’re doing small celebrations for milestones.  

mile run time drops below T minutes, 
left record times right record gets above N.
hit top corner using left foot.  

not sure what else we can think of.  County rules still forbid 1v1 outside of family.


----------

